
Can the Great Firewall remotely brick iPhones? - cjalmeida
https://twitter.com/BaldingsWorld/status/954936467746254849
======
DyslexicAtheist
wouldn't be surprised if this wasn't a 0day but a kill-switch provided by
Apple as part of the terms to sell their devices in China.

